# A Sable Sharknado In My House!!



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That's right, I went over to the dark side, I got me a sable coated fuzzy little ole land shark. This has limited my online time of late and some friends here have been asking if I'm O.K. I've been rather busy the last couple of weeks...because...

Yup! More then O.K., just beaming with pride! 

Meet Bonafide von Nadar, call name "Stihl".

He's a super puppy! Active, happy, playful, likes a flirt pole and carries his toys everywhere and likes his food, very much too! 

I want to thank Aishwarya Nadar of Nadar K9 for the opportunity of having this wonderful puppy for my own. We got to meet personally and had time to play with the puppies, meet mama, Wiva and watch Wiva work with my trainer. I got a new puppy and a new friend! A fun, fun weekend. 

10 week stack pics done with the assistance of a friend and Ash in my backyard. 12 week pic stack, done by me. Stacking wiggly busy puppies is harder then I thought! :wild:

Without further ado, "Stihl" my newest family member. :wub:

https://vimeo.com/131300051


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He's gorgeous. And I am jealous. I want a sable too!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, he's gorgeous and I love his name!
Congratulations and have fun!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

He. Is. ADORABLE! Congrats on the little guy! Can't wait to see more pics and hear more about him!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oooooo, a Wiva baby! 
:wub:
Congratulations! You need to promise to keep is updated!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you guys! 

Thank you for the compliment Diane, that means a lot to me. 

I promise Sun! :sun:


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Those ears, that face! How do you get anything done? lol


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!  When it's his nap time I rush around and get stuff done. Like this video. We were playing outside earlier and now he's napping on the cool tile in the kitchen. 



Kahrg4 said:


> Oh my goodness! Those ears, that face! How do you get anything done? lol


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Myhans-some boy Glad you like the name! 

The name means more to me then just the brand of equipment. My father sold and repaired Stihl products for many, many years. It's still known for it's quality and durability plus it's a German company. It just seemed to fit. My dad is in his 80s now and was tickled when I told him the name I had choosen.

Not to mention I can get t-shirts and hats with his name on it already made! LOL!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Thank you for the compliment Diane, that means a lot to me.
> 
> I promise Sun! :sun:


Hey, I'm dead serious! I'm going to live vicariously through you. So we need lots of photos, and I mean LOTS. 

I have a breeder friend with sable puppies right now. Pretty spectacular pedigree, and no I can't have one.  Sage's sister is bred to a GCh sable male and of course that litter will probably have sable, and no I can't have one of those either, LOL. Darn it.

So LOTS of photos. He really is gorgeous, btw.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That is quite a bundle of adorable puppy right there. Love the ear progression in the video. He is so cute I don't think I'd be spending much time on line either. Have fun.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It's a good thing to bring in the sable genetics! 

I sent the 8 week photos to a relative in Germany who is now retired, but was a SV judge there for many years. He gave us a very good report too. 




dogfaeries said:


> Hey, I'm dead serious! I'm going to live vicariously through you. So we need lots of photos, and I mean LOTS.
> 
> I have a breeder friend with sable puppies right now. Pretty spectacular pedigree, and no I can't have one.  Sage's sister is bred to a GCh sable male and of course that litter will probably have sable, and no I can't have one of those either, LOL. Darn it.
> 
> So LOTS of photos. He really is gorgeous, btw.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, my boyfriend just looked over my shoulder and said "omg what a pretty puppy. I want him".


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Teri!

Diane....Uh Oh, I predict a sable in your future sooner then you think...


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

OOOOoooo puppy!  he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's so cute...looks like he will keep you on your toes.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, I'm willing to trade you Russell for him. I'll slap a stamp on his forehead and send him your way.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Poor Russell! :rofl:

Nope, Little Stihl is here to stay, no stamps on that fuzzy little head. 

Thank you Kali!

Yup Ksotto, he does and I love it!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He's going to be so handsome! I remember seeing his photos on Facebook, luckily for me I'm getting a puppy next month or it'd have been torture haha! I never knew until Ash that showlines could be sable, so cool! Learn something new everyday.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Great looking pup! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Rzznstr! 


Yup! Congrats on your upcoming Carma baby (yes?) too! :wub:



Carriesue said:


> He's going to be so handsome! I remember seeing his photos on Facebook, luckily for me I'm getting a puppy next month or it'd have been torture haha! *I never knew until Ash that showlines could be sable, so cool! Learn something new everyday*.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!He's adorable


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Congrats on the new pup....great looker.

Stihl....great name and even better that it is more than just a name.

I think the surname Stihl could mean quiet and calm but could also be exactly the opposite as the " quiet and calm " might have been used in humor as a name for anything but "quiet and calm "....regardless it's a great name for your pup and so nice it put a smile on your father's face.

Enjoy,


SuperG


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats on the new pup! He is adorable!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Are you trying to give us all puppy fever? 

Its working.  What a cutie. Congrats!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Thank you Rzznstr!
> 
> 
> Yup! Congrats on your upcoming Carma baby (yes?) too! :wub:


Yes! 5 more weeks!! Don't forget to post new photos of him as he grows!


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Gwen, welcome to the (sable) dark side--he's beautiful! I like his call name, too! If I remember right, isn't 'Stihl' pronounced like 'steel'? What a great name for a sable boy--enjoy, and post photos as he grows!

Susan


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks G! Lots of cool merchandise dedicated to my pup! LOL!
























SuperG said:


> Congrats on the new pup....great looker.
> 
> Stihl....great name and even better that it is more than just a name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Shepherdmom, just paying it forward. hehehe!

Thank you Dogma, GypsyGhost, Bennrobin and Bella for looking and the kind words. 

Susan, thank you for the welcome and...that is correct!  That is how it is pronounced! I thought of that too, since sables tend to be more of a steel color. Now let the fun begin of people asking me, "What kind of dog is that, is it a wolf?" Never had that problem with Ilda and Smitty since they are the black/red, black/tan.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

My boy is a sable, and I had my first interaction with a GSD "expert" the other day who told me he would be 120 lbs, and had to be mixed with something, most likely wolf. Just smile and nod...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Some days nodding and moving on is good, other times I like to be creative. 

:angel:




GypsyGhost said:


> My boy is a sable, and I had my first interaction with a GSD "expert" the other day who told me he would be 120 lbs, and had to be mixed with something, most likely wolf. Just smile and nod...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, Stihl is gorgeous! You are going to have so much fun with him!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so glad you pm'd me or I would have missed this thread!!! He's so so handsome! Can't wait to watch him grow and read about your accomplishments with him, he's going to be a head turner, and so much fun for you to work. Congrats! :-D


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Come on, you don't stack chainsaws and take cute pictures. Its time for rags and scent pads. Start retrieves, you got things to do now! Lol, congrats. I hope you have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Too bad this is a tennis ball 

STIHLOutdoors.com - Pet Tug Toy


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Mark already got this for him!













Sunflowers said:


> Too bad this is a tennis ball
> 
> STIHLOutdoors.com - Pet Tug Toy


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

thank you Newlie and Dani! Dani, I'll PM you tomorrow. 

Steve, we need a little saluting smilie, I hear ya loud and clear!  :thumbup:

Ash asked that I do a few conformation shows with him so we've been working on that a bit, stacking and luring for the ring. Started with retrieves. He's bringing toys to me already. As soon as he has all his shots I'm going to get started with him and my trainer on rags and scent pads.  I'm paranoid about parvo so I don't want him getting off my property quite yet. 




Steve Strom said:


> Come on, you don't stack chainsaws and take cute pictures. Its time for rags and scent pads. Start retrieves, you got things to do now! Lol, congrats. I hope you have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful puppy - congratulations!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats on adding Stihl to your family!! :wub: He is absolutely adorable!! Enjoy every moment and post lots of photos!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to admit that sables are growing on me. I stay off Facebook because it would be way to tempting and I'm determined not to add any more for a few years. You guys are not making this easy on me!!

He is a nice looking pup Enjoy him.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations! He's adorable!! I know everyone's been asking, but we really do need to see more pictures.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats! He's adorable :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for the great compliments! 

What a difference a year makes, eh?  Never give up.......

Lisa, resistance is futile.... 

I will try to get pics up as he grows. I'm not good with photos though. Some of the pics you guys post look like professionals took them! I take a pics and the dogs have glow in the dark eyes, or look like something from the hall of mirrors. I may keep up with short videos. I'm better at those.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OMG he is adorable! And I just love his name! Needs an orange bandana with his name on it too!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, he's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie.Landsharks are so adorable. Congratulations on your newest family member.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats on the pup! We'll see you in the working class at the 2017 Sieger Show!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you very much Deb, Kathy and Diasy Lucky Mom! Will do on the orange bandana! 

Max, thank you my friend.  2017 Seiger? If you're the helper.... Congrats on your certification too!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Love him Gwenny I am sooo happy for you! Give him a soft pat on the head from me and a treat


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so happy for you Linda! I am also overjoyed to find such a great dedicated home for one of my boys. We only had one sable male and one sable female in the B letter, and I was planning on keeping both of them. However, the opportunity came up, and we decided to place Bobo with Linda. She is a wonderful person with a truly kind and generous heart.
She and her partner Mark were so welcoming to our puppy caravan. I had a great weekend with them and could not be happier or more proud to place one of my puppies in such a super home. 

Congrats again - wish you all the best with him. I believe with your determination and focus, the sky is the limit for the two of you! I am so happy you enjoy him - I hope he continues to make your dream come true!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the positive feedback on Bonafide aka Stihl! 

My heart brims with joy when I read your comments - there is no greater joy as a breeder than seeing your pups celebrated and enjoyed! I thank you all - we have great hopes for this handsome male and are so happy to have Linda working him!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

A little behind his registered name:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2341038-bonafide-von-nadar

We had about 6 black and reds born in a row - I was understandably a bit disappointed as I wanted sables to keep. Then along came my first sable male of the B litter! He was so demanding, active, and vocal - just squealing and talking his head off. Even Wiva made a head tilt at some of the notes he hit lol 

Since he was born, he has always reminded me of that one scene in "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou" when George Clooney's character's children describe to him what "being Bonafide" is all about. 
Scene here: 





Even as a little baby pup of 4 or 5 weeks, he would strut around like he owned the place. Although he was perfectly normal weight and in the normal range as a newborn, he became HUGE by 3 weeks and continued to be our largest and most substantial male. He always had a huge mane of grey sable fuzzy fur and would make adorable growing sounds whenever he initiated play. Bobo has always been a crowd favorite because of his size and attitude. He was one of the (if not most) vocal pup in the litter. He's very intelligent and curious - gets into every thing - very good motivation for food and toy - bonds very closely to handler - little bit of a drama queen and will manipulate you to no end if you fall for his charms - very expressive, masculine face. If he is not oversized, he will become a top sable male showline - he has the right ingredients and perfect home for it!

He's just Bonafide I'm tellin' you!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

What an adorable pup! I've been a Stihl mechanic for 10 years and love their products. Stihl is such fitting name for him; German, tough, dependable.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is one handsome sable!!!!!He will most certainly stand out a crowd!!!! Im sure your little sharknado is keeping you more then busy. Enjoy him.


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

I LOVE those sable's that is a cute puppy!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow I came to this thread to post up an updated picture, I had not seen the comments until now! 

Ash...what can I say. Thank you!!! :wub: Love that movie btw. Have the sound track on CD. 

GLH, Astrovan, Jenny, Muzbomb. Thanks for kind compliments. :sun:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

As promised an updated pic. Look how dark he has gotten! I know sables change as they mature, but he sure got dark. Wonder what color is next.

He was at the vet for the last puppy shot and the vet tech couldn't stop ruffling through his fur. He really has a luxurious coat already, fluffy tail too. :wub:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's beautiful!Very masculine looking


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous boy!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> As promised an updated pic. Look how dark he has gotten! I know sables change as they mature, but he sure got dark. Wonder what color is next.
> 
> He was at the vet for the last puppy shot and the vet tech couldn't stop ruffling through his fur. He really has a luxurious coat already, fluffy tail too. :wub:


:wild::wub:


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh he is so handsome, i'm a bit jealous. My next will have to be a sable.... which won't happen for many years.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey there, handsome!


----------

